#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  Applications invited for Bielefeld University, Germany for Start-up Scholarships 2013

## Engineering_Updates

Applications are invited by Bielefeld University, Germany for Start-up Scholarships for International Ph.D Students offered at Bielefeld Graduate School in History and Sociology (BGHS). The Bielefeld University awards six-month start-up Scholarships to international M.A graduates who would like to pursue a doctoral degree in History, Sociology, Anthropology or Political Science.

Scholarship Details:

The grant consists of a stipend of 1,200 euro per month.

This amount will be supplemented by an allowance for children if applicable.

Upon application, travel costs can also be covered by the Graduate School.

Eligibility Criteria:

Graduates from abroad who wish to pursue a doctoral degree in History, Sociology, Anthropology, or Political Science may apply for a start-up scholarship.

They also welcome applications from pre-doctoral researchers.

Applicants should speak either German or English.

How to Apply:

Candidates can fill the application form, attach all the required documents in a pdf and send toapplication-bghs@uni-bielefeld.de
For details of how to apply, please click here.

Important Dates:

Application deadline for the Summer Term 2013: Friday, January 11, 2013.

For more details: http://www.uni-bielefeld.de/%28en%29/bghs/bewerbung/startup.html





  Similar Threads: Applications invited by University of Oslo, Norway ISS Scholarships 2013-14 Applications invited by Curtin University, Australia for Completion Scholarships 2013 Applications invited for International Scholarships 2013 by University of Westminster Applications invited for MBA Regional Scholarships 2013 by Lancaster University, UK Applications are invited for UTAS University Scholarships in Orchestral String Instru

----------

